# Help!!!



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Can you use sergeants gold on chickens?? I used it for mine because its cheaper then frontline is she gonna be ok?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It has one of the same main active ingredients but the second is different. I wouldn't know for sure, only time will tell. Hopefully they are just similar products and will have similar outcomes for the birds!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Why did you put it on them before asking or researching if it would hurt them? Chicken preen themselves a lot, any product that is a pesticide should not be used on them. The chickens will ingest the chemicals during preening. Frontline, Sergeant's gold, and any other liquid flea pesticide is made specifically for say dogs and cats for a reason. Unless the package says to be used on chickens I would not use it, no matter what one person says works and didn't kill their chickens. The best treatment and preventative for mites and lice is providing an are for the birds to dust bathe, sand works and is cheap, wood ashes work and are free if you have bonfires, wood burning stove, or fireplace.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

She did just fine and i have used literally everything besides the pesticide


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Did you try Diatomaceous Earth? I run from Seargents on any animal since I killed a cat with it (a least that's what the vet told me. He said I wasn't the first to come in there for that reason either. I was suitably angry. I thought it'd be safe to give the poor flea-riddled thing a flea dip labelled specifically for dogs and cats. SIGH)


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah have tried everything this was the only thing that cleared it up and didn't hurt the bird


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

2rain said:


> Can you use sergeants gold on chickens?? I used it for mine because its cheaper then frontline is she gonna be ok?


I would not get near the bird with sergeants gold ... that crap breaks me out ...

but then again I would not use frontline on my birds either ... (but that is just me.)

best of luck ...


----------

